# Prilosec and dizziness



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I have been taking 20mg Prilosec per day for about 10 months. Was fine until a month or so ago. Suddenly started feeling dizzy/foggy headed all the time. Stopped Prilosec (with major heartburn coming immediately back) and the dizziness went away. Tried Prilosec again after a few weeks of being off and dizziness started again after 3 days of starting. I'm going for a physical and blood test on Weds, but I'm curious to know if anyone else has experienced dizziness while on Prilosec?


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi H8ibs,
Yes I've had dizziness with it and other ppi's. Its hard coming off of them because the rebound reflux is HORRIBLE.


----------

